# Solved: Driver Needed: Anatel WN7600R



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all,
pulled this card out of an HP desktop that is completely screwed...a bunch of liquid cement got dumped into it... anyway the wifi card was salvageable..it was untouched. I pulled it out but I can't find any drivers for it...

As the title reads, it is an Anatel WN7600R. It's a PCI-E 1x card..dual antennas..etc.. pretty nice. It got really good reception whilst in the HP. I was on the opposite side of the house (over 100 feet) through all the walls and everything, and even a solid brick wall, and I got 4/5 bars.

If anyone could help me find drivers that would be awesome (I'm using Windows XP Professional x32)

I tried looking on their website..but it's in Portuguese...I can't get anywhere, even with Google translate. There is no drivers page from what I can see. This is their website.

Thank you all.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

I would say if theres no drivers for it or its not in english you might want to use software from a trusted company like netgear or linksys etc.i have always used a netgear usb connector or a NIC internet card and netgear routers for wireless and have had no problems.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try here

http://www.nvidiadrivers.net/a/anatel_wn7600r.html


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A quick Google search reveals that it should be using a RaLink RT2790 chipset, so try the RaLink(merged with MediaTek) drivers for the RT2970 from the manufacturer's website: http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Based on what Triple6 found, here is another location to download the Windows XP driver.

I've used this site several times for obtaining "hard to find" drivers.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you guys so much. Glad to be able to use my computer tonight for movies.

Dai, I'd rather not use that website, I've never heard of it. But Triple6, your idea worked. After installing the driver that flavallee provided, Windows found and installed the wireless pci card and now it is working with 100% signal!

Thanks again


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

bushpilot223 said:


> Thank you guys so much.
> 
> But Triple6, your idea worked. After installing the driver that flavallee provided, Windows found and installed the wireless pci card and now it is working with 100% signal!
> 
> Thanks again


  :up:


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes! Except now I'm getting BSOD's so I think it might be trash anyway... lol


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what is on the bsod screen you receive


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Haven't gotten it since my last post..and I have used it to watch probably ~6 hours of movies since..so idk..it has happened 2 times. I will post details though when and if it does it again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

ok will wait and see how you go


----------

